# Need some help with feeding my puppy.



## CanucksStar#17 (Aug 17, 2013)

I am buying a 8 week old puppy this Thursday. I have done so much reading and researching but I never seem to find enough about feeding them.

I have never had a small dog before so I know very little about how to properly care for them.

How often should I feed him?
What kind of food is best for puppies?
Should I ever keep food there at all times?

I really need some help!!! 
Also how often do they usually need to go out to the bathroom??? Every hour when they are that young or can they hold it longer?

Taking him to the bathroom won't be any problem for me cause I don't work so I can spend all day with him. 

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

8 weeks is really young to be away from mom, but I would get puppy formula and a good quality puppy food in which I would leave down all day so he can eat what he wants and needs. Pups usually have to potty about 15 minutes after feeding so I would keep an eye and take him out.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Feed him whatever the breeder was feeding to begin with to avoid upsetting his tummy whilst he is coping with the stress of moving home.
Then if you want to change him he needs a high quality food with a high meat content and no fillers. Entirely up to you whether it is dry, canned, raw a combination or whatever, what is available to you will depend on where you are located.
I would feed a very young puppy as much as he can eat at least 4 times a day.
You will soon learn how long after eating he needs to poo, that is why I prefer to feed on a schedule. Take him outside everytime he wakes up and after every meal, other than that you just have to watch for the signs such as sniffing and circling.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I would invest in a puppy playpen. You can put his crate into the pen along with pee pad (34x36") and some toys to chew on. You can't be with this baby 24/7 and this set up will help. I use a ferret carrier for short car trips. They have handles that can be used as seat belt loops. On long trips I prefer the hard plastic crate.

as far as food is concerned, yes either free feed, or feed 4-5 times a day. An 8 week old baby needs food at least that many times. Low blood sugar is common in baby chi's. Get a good quality food please. If you are feeding kibble, get Fromm grain free, Acana, Now, Ziwi Peak (actually a raw premade).

As far as puppies go, pottying can be pretty well like a human baby---ooops I gotta go! That's why I like the inside pee pads. If you can't stand that, then they gotta go outside at least every hour. Just think ahead---do you want to go outside when it's pouring rain/snowy/icy etc.? Well we're thinking chihuahuas here! They hate the rain!

Good luck with your new baby---let us know if we can help. They are really tiny when they are babies.


----------



## CanucksStar#17 (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks everyone!!!

Will using the pee pad give him bad habits? I know the breeder uses them but I didn't think to ask her if they give them bad habits. 

I figured out that his is 9 weeks old and large for his age which is why the breeder is letting him go this early.
The breeder also said that he pretty much weaned himself.

I did buy a playpen for him and also a small crate he will stay in the crate when I can't be around and will spend a couple hours in the playpen each day.

I don't mind going outside when it is raining or snowing, I am really used to it because I live on a farm and 60% of the time I am doing chores it is snowing so that won't be a problem also I have a little hangover on the one side of the house which means he won't have to get wet because it is covered.

Once again thanks everyone so much!!!

And just a heads-up I will likely be asking a lot of questions in the next couple weeks!!!


----------

